# SPSP 8/1/2015 Report



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

Started fishing around 8 pm. Place was slammed, caught hight tide then the outgoing tide.....fished till about 1am we were using shrimp, cut soft shell crabs, fake blood worms, and real bloodworms as bait. Lots of cats were caught, a few 6 inch stripers, lots of small blues nothing worth keeping, My buddy who has never surf fished before couldnt even cast ended up with 2 keeper stripers! Was highly disgusted with the trash all over the beach, no not the people just garbage..also lots of under sized striper being kept in coolers from the folks around us... It was a beautiful night minus the disgusting beach....thanks all for providing me info to make this trip happen!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Call DNR and report it. They will come out and cite everyone for the shorts they keep.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Just for the record: there is a very large beach sweeping machine that they run in the early morning hours right before sun up. People should still pick up after themselves though.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

SmbFJ07 said:


> Started fishing around 8 pm. Place was slammed, caught hight tide then the outgoing tide.....fished till about 1am we were using shrimp, cut soft shell crabs, fake blood worms, and real bloodworms as bait. Lots of cats were caught, a few 6 inch stripers, lots of small blues nothing worth keeping, My buddy who has never surf fished before couldnt even cast ended up with 2 keeper stripers! Was highly disgusted with the trash all over the beach, no not the people just garbage..also lots of under sized striper being kept in coolers from the folks around us... It was a beautiful night minus the disgusting beach....thanks all for providing me info to make this trip happen!


DNR poacher hotline: 800-635-6124

Don't be afraid to make the call.

Thanks for the report!

How big were the keepers?


----------



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

keepers were 22 and 24 inches


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

One of those is not a keeper...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> One of those is not a keeper...


how do you figure?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> how do you figure?


1


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Mastrbaitr said:


> One of those is not a keeper...


Regs state 2 fish per day minimum size 20 inches / only 1 fish longer than 28 inches till December 16 in the Chesapeake Bay and tributaries open to fishing.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

1


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

1


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> 1


how do you delete a reply when logged in?????


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

You cant.... You can only edit it. Inside the time span of 30 mins. Than its there forever.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PandaBearJeff said:


> You cant.... You can only edit it. Inside the time span of 30 mins. Than its there forever.


The board was set up this way somewhere around 2004 to make people accountable for what they say. We used to have some real flame throwers back then. The verbal wars were pretty bad compared to now. People would make accusations, call each other names, threaten bodily harm and leave it up for a short time then delete it. If it's done now it's there forever and legal evidence for a slander case. Be careful about what you say or you may find yourself in court. Now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## baynovice (Aug 23, 2012)

Apologies in advance, but my username says it all. I'm a novice and have been learning a lot from this board. I'm not following why both of those stripers were not keepers. Can someone please explain?


----------



## jas111 (Jul 17, 2010)

Both were keepers per regulations. 

*20 inch minimum size;
2 fish per person per day—only 1 of which may be longer than 28 inches*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SmbFJ07 said:


> keepers were 22 and 24 inches


Both fish are legal.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Good deal. Two keepers at SPSP at this stage is a good haul. what bait did they take?

and yes, you're fine BOTH striped bass are legal.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Big Rad said:


> Regs state 2 fish per day minimum size 20 inches / only 1 fish longer than 28 inches till December 16 in the Chesapeake Bay and tributaries open to fishing.


x2


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

IF you want to get technical, both fish were ILLEGAL since they were fishing till 1am and had possession of them after midnight.


----------



## jas111 (Jul 17, 2010)

Kurazy if that is the case your are correct. Don't understand folks because it is not worth the headache.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, even if the 2 stripers were caught before midnight
but still in your possession: stringer, cooler, trunk of car, while you are still @ SPSP
both are illegal as Kurazy sez: no possession of stripers btwn midnight & 5 am. Had you left before midnight you would've been legal.


----------



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

kurazy kracka said:


> IF you want to get technical, both fish were ILLEGAL since they were fishing till 1am and had possession of them after midnight.


I just noticed that on the website, but regaurdless he was gone at 11. He had to work Sunday AM....Thanks for letting me know that..I had no clue!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

SmbFJ07 said:


> I just noticed that on the website, but regaurdless he was gone at 11. He had to work Sunday AM....Thanks for letting me know that..I had no clue!


No posession of striped bass between 12am-5am


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Donald Trump was right! Illegals are killing the fish population!


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Now, if you were fishing in OC,for example,the MD Coastal regulations are different. There it's 1 rockfish 28" or more per day. I'm glad your friend left @ 11pm. Those 2 keepers are nice fish. The for the report.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

I had fished that night as well.. but I got there round 7pm and left around 2 am. Caught 6 catfish, 2 baby stripers, 1 spot. No blues or croaker.. wasn't much wind for a good portion of that night so mosquito's lit my ass up that night, but had a lot of bites to keep me busy, didn't really see many other people catch too much of anything.. Oh DNR came around 9:30 pm which was a surprise to me, from what I am used to there..


----------



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fish Snatcha said:


> I had fished that night as well.. but I got there round 7pm and left around 2 am. Caught 6 catfish, 2 baby stripers, 1 spot. No blues or croaker.. wasn't much wind for a good portion of that night so mosquito's lit my ass up that night, but had a lot of bites to keep me busy, didn't really see many other people catch too much of anything.. Oh DNR came around 9:30 pm which was a surprise to me, from what I am used to there..



where were you fishing? I saw no DNR at all except when they were clearing people out of the park who werent fishing....that dont count...yeah I was covered in DEET!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

My mistake, I actually fished that Friday night 7pm into Sat morning 2am.. Sandy Point was packed that Friday night (had to fish left of the point, which I never do), worked out though for me in terms of catching.. Catfish was tearing up shrimp (but didn't really see too many other people catching)


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Here we go , you are all illegal only native American are legal


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

uglycroaker said:


> Donald Trump was right! Illegals are killing the fish population!


lol he said no such thing


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

IS SPSP that bad or the fishermen trying to keep their catches a secret?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Green Cart said:


> IS SPSP that bad or the fishermen trying to keep their catches a secret?


Can't call it man, judging by how packed it was last week (2nd trip of the season), I would say people are catching.. I had action most of the time I was there last week


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

uglycroaker said:


> Donald Trump was right! Illegals are killing the fish population!


Did you ask them for their papers?


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

was it really buggy when you went? last time I went in july the mosquitos were having a feast on me.


----------



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

mungk said:


> was it really buggy when you went? last time I went in july the mosquitos were having a feast on me.


they were out but nothing some OFF didnt take care off. Once I put bug spray on it wasnt an issue!


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Here we go again calling God's people illegal we are all citizen of His world


----------

